# Subs Needed South Bend In.



## Rich Arlington (Aug 8, 2010)

We are looking for subs in the South Bend Indiana area,

If you have capacity to take on more work please email [email protected]


----------



## JLaw300 (Jul 15, 2010)

Email sent


----------



## Big Chris (Sep 19, 2010)

Email sent


----------



## tpbolts (Jul 31, 2010)

*Sub work*

Email sent...Thanks


----------

